# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Πλοία ειδικών αποστολών (Special purpose vessels) > Διάφορα (others) >  Βοηθητικά σκάφη (Φορτηγίδες - Πλατφόρμες - Πλωτοί Γερανοί - Μπάριζες κ.α.)

## Espresso Venezia

Μία εντυπωσιακά μεγάλη πλωτή κατασκευή (πλατφόρμα να την πω, φορτηγίδα να την πω ???) είδα σήμερα τραβηγμένη έξω στο ναυπηγείο του Γιώργου Φραντζή στο Πέραμα. Το όνομα της _ΜΑΙΡΗ Κ_ με αριθμό νηολογίου _Πειραιά 14_. Δεχόταν εργασίες υδροβολής σε όλη της την επιφάνεια ενώ γινόντουσαν και αντικαταστάσεις ελασμάτων.

IMG_0252.jpg
_13/10/2018_

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΜΑΙΡΗ Κ. είναι χαρακτηρισμένη ως φορτηγιδα και προέκυψε το 1982 από τη μετασκευη των διπυθμενων του παναδεζικου φορτηγού PATROCLOS II που διαλυόταν για παλιοσίδερα. Είναι εγγεγραμμένη στο νηολόγιο πλωτών ναυπηγηματων.

----------


## gioros

Αυτό το σατη Η καλύτερα βυθοκόρος  εχει έρθει στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας πριν λίγες μέρες .Βλέπω οτι κανει μικροεπισκευες ,δεν ξέρω ποιο ειναι η αποστολή του .Έχει πάντως πολύ μικρο μέγεθος και ισος να ηταν ιδανικό για τα μικρά περιφερειακα λιμάνια του νησιού. Συνδυάζω την σκεψη μου με την επισκευή του ΧΆΙΔΩ,ισος να τα δούμε να δουλεύουν παρέα.Το σίγουρο ειναι οτι υπάρχει αρκετή δουλια .

----------

